# The Defense of Vagnar 7



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Chapter 1
Vagnar 7 was a colonised world, an ancient one as well. The Imperium had always had a small military force guarding it, which had held off most problems there. 
Colonel Bronce had led many defences of this city, from full scale rebellions, to full city attacks. He was highly respected by the people of Vagnar 7, and had gained their trust. He had a small military force deployed in the capital of Vagnar, Praxius. Praxius was quite large, and very well developed.
Bronce had rallied his troops for an inspection, and told them about an attack in the very north of Vagnar. It was far away, and would take a long time until whoever these people were to reach Praxius. “The attack is minimal, as it was on a small village, containing low amounts of people. Nevertheless, we must investigate it.” said Bronce. “Commissar Vlan shall lead a small force there. You shall leave today.” said Bronce. Commissar Vlan was a strong man, who could hold his own in close combat. He had been known as “The Executer” for his killing of all cowards in the defence of Praxius. 
Vlan, 50 Imperial Guardsman, 5 Chimeras, and a Sentinel headed north after that meeting. The Guardsmen were nervous about this, and no-one was more nervous than young Cirius. He was only 18, and had nearly faced death before, but was saved by Colonel Bronce, when they were forced to defend Praxius in the assault by the Bleak Brotherhood.
After many hours of travel, Vlan and the rest reached the northern village of Taxmonic, the village under attack. Vlan walked around, and saw an altar. It had fresh blood on it, and Vlan stroked his finger along the details. Around it, many dead men had fought to save their families, and failed. Blood was all around it, and skulls for Khorne lay over a pile of bodies. Vlan took a squad of 12 Guardsmen into the houses. 
After many hours of searching, Vlan could not find anything here. He was about to mount his Chimera, when the ground shook. Vlan turned around and saw metal figures rising from the ground. Vlan ordered his men back out, and they grabbed their Lasguns, and shot the rising figures. “Necrons.....” uttered Vlan, as he saw them rise further and further. Necrons and Chaos? thought Vlan as he looked back at the altar.
Vlan was losing men quickly, and was reduced to 25 men. With a courageous shout, he told his men to never give up. “While the Emperor is still with us, we will never surrender!” he screamed to his troops. He was now surrounded by dead Necrons, and Guardsmen. He saw the Necrons repairing, and Guardsmen running away. He shot one dead as he retreated from combat, and the rest fought on harder. Vlan was now faced with a choice, die in combat or retreat and be cowards. Vlan saw his men running, and he was about to be killed. 20 men had fled, and 15 were dead. 15 fought with him, and they were dying. Vlan saw a Necron Lord approach him, and the darkness took him. 

If it gets enough replies, I'll post Chapter 2.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

nice start, i'll be interested to see chapter 2, but it seems like you've cut it off with everything going black for the commisar

cheers

edd


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice job overall, pretty short though. I'd like to see chapter two.

got a question, is it supposed to be a narration? it sounds like someone is relaying a tale to someone across a table or something. Interesting if that is what you were going for. Its the lack of specific sensory detail that makes me think this. was this on purpose?

eagerly awaiting chapter 2,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know what's in the story that caught my attention but bloody hell, I want to know what happens next:victory::biggrin:...


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

No not a narration, just turned out like it.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Chapter 2

Cirius had seen it all. The endless fighting. The death of Vlan. The cowardly men running. And he was still there, fighting in the Emperor’s name. His fellow fighters were up to their knees in Guardsmen, and Necron parts. Cirius was now losing his will, but he thought of his family back in Praxius. He couldn’t let them die. He had to fight on. The Necrons were closing in, and Cirius was trying to raise some morale. “Come on men! Think of your families back in Praxius, will we let them die?” Cirius yelled. He heard a reply of “No, Sir!” from another Guardsmen, Ionx. He had served in many battles, and had earned respect in the group. Cirius smiled at him, and returned to shooting. Bit by bit, the Necrons were getting less and less, and Cirius thought they could win. But now, the Lord was falling apart, and became a jumble of parts at the dead Vlan. A Warrior was now in front of the men, and they were punching and kicking franticly. Eventually, Ionx drove a knife through the Warrior’s head, and it collapsed at their feet. The Necrons were now less than 20, and the now reduced to 14 men had hope. Ensie was dead, ripped apart by a Gauss blast. Ionx and Cirius had the most kills, at 12 each. Cirius was getting tired, and prayed for a miracle. Little did he know, he would get one. The Necrons were shifting out of time, and fading away. In a matter of seconds, they were gone, just dead Guardsmen in a now empty city.
Vlan was taken back to Praxius, in the Chimera, and Cirius was delighted at their triumph. “You all did well today, sad that Vlan was killed here” said Cirius as they travelled back to Praxius. “Yes, quite sad” replied Ionx. Cirius was still thinking about the battle, the rush of killing, and the pleasure in defeating the enemy. Ionx was wondering why so many great men were sent out to what was supposedly a small city rebellion. He would have to deliver the news to Colonel Bronce about the Chaos, Necrons and Vlan, he thought. However, he was still wondering whether Chaos was a large force, as they had only an altar as proof.
Back in Praxius, Bronce was awaiting the news. Commissar Vlan was a great man, and Bronce could trust him. Suddenly, Bronce heard a Vox call come in. “Sir, we are under siege.” The shaky voice stated. “We’re in the south of Praxius, we are being attacked by Chaos, we have hardly any men, and we need more, sir” it went on. Bronce was worried, and rushed to rally some troops. He took 100 of his finest warriors down to the south with him. He tried to contact the men at the south, but the line was dead. So was the Vox Caster, he thought.
Cirius and his fellow Guardsmen had almost reached Praxius, and were eager to inform him. Cirius was now a stronger man then he was before, mentally, and physically. Ionx was talking to another Guardsman about the battle, and the rest were all talking. He looked down, and saw Vlan, dead as he was before. Cirius just wished the Emperor would protect him. 
Bronce had arrived in the south, and saw a large army attacking them. He just had to hold them off, until Vlan arrived. He leapt towards the enemy commander, and locked himself into combat immediately. Bronce now had nothing but 70 Guardsmen, and 55 coming with Vlan. He was now distracted, and Chaos Lord Farnin, could deal a deadly blow. Bronce had only realised what happened to him, when he was on the ground, bleeding. Farnin laughed, and raised his sword, ready to deal the killing blow...

Here you go. Chapter 3 being written, should be ready for tommorow, so watch this space...


----------

